# Parking at a T junction



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jun 2013)

I presume that cars are not allowed park opposite a road which leads onto a bigger road? 

from the 



> *No parking*
> 
> within 5 metres of a road junction unless parking spaces are clearly         marked;


Cars are frequently parked opposite the exit from the road I live on.
It's not a wide road and I really think it should be kept completely clear.
There is an entrance to a house.
There is also space for one car not outside an entrance. 

I presume that the City Council did not paint double  yellows as it's illegal to park there anyway?  But if people don't see double yellow lines, they think it's ok to park and ignore the "no parking within 5 metres of a junction" 

Brendan


----------



## GDUFFY (1 Jun 2013)

http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/1961/en/act/pub/0024/sec0055.html

If you feel strongly about it you should contact the local traffic management authorities and warn them of the possibility of an accident at the junction, A letter to the local Garda would also alert them to the problem.


----------



## delgirl (3 Jun 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> "no parking within 5 metres of a junction"


 How many people know that it's illegal to park within 5 meters of a junction?  This also applies to small, residential streets and not just to main thoroughfares.

I have to admit I didn't know about this rule.  On the road where my son lives in Drumcondra at least 5 or 6 cars are clamped by Dublin City Council on a daily basis for breaking this rule.  There is no signage and no yellow lines.

Presumably the council don't paint double yellow lines as they know that many people are not aware of this rule and it's a great revenue generator?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (3 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> Presumably the council don't paint double yellow lines as they know that many people are not aware of this rule and it's a great revenue generator?



Why look for a conspiracy? 

They assume that most people just know the rules or are smart enough not to park somewhere dangerous.

I have never seen the cars at the end of my road clamped or towed away.

Brendan


----------



## markpb (3 Jun 2013)

delgirl said:


> Presumably the council don't paint double yellow lines as they know that many people are not aware of this rule and it's a great revenue generator?



There's no need to paint yellow lines because it's already illegal to park there by virtue of it being a junction. It's one of the basic questions in the theory test.


----------



## delgirl (5 Jun 2013)

markpb said:


> There's no need to paint yellow lines because it's already illegal to park there by virtue of it being a junction. It's one of the basic questions in the theory test.


I wasn't aware of it as I didn't do my test here.  

There are obviously also a lot of others who are not aware of it as the council are clamping and towing up to 5 or 6 cars per day from this particular road.


----------



## Seagull (5 Jun 2013)

I didn't do my test here either. It's also a regulation where I did my test. Not doing your test here isn't really an excuse. It's easy enough to pick up a copy of the rules of the road and spend an hour or two familiarising yourself with local rules.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jun 2013)

OK, I looked again at the road markings this morning.

As you approach the junction from the side road, there are continuous double yellow lines right around the corners to the left and to the right.  In theory, these should be totally unnecessary as parking is illegal on these corners anyway. 

But on the other side of the road, there are no lines at all.  So I would understand how someone would think it was fine to park there, as they would say to themselves "There are double yellow lines on one side of the road, so I can't park there. There are no lines at all on this side, so I can park here"


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jun 2013)

I phone Dublin City Council and they told me that "parking within 5 metres of a junction" bans parking on the same side as the road coming onto the junction. It does not ban cars from parking opposite the junction.  I would dispute that on the grounds that parking at a junction is within 5 metres of it. 

In any event, it is dangerous so I have asked them to paint double yellow lines on it. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jun 2013)

That is interesting but it is a separate issue.

The issue here is whether they can park at a T junction where there are no double yellows.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 Jun 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> ...The issue here is whether they can park at a T junction where there are no double yellows.



The issue is people will park anywhere there's little or no enforcement.


----------



## robster 1 (12 Jun 2013)

The 5m rule is one thing, but the rule which overrides it, in many cases, would be "_*where there is a single or double continuous white line along the centre of the road*;" therefore if there is a stop sign, it usually has a 15-25m continuous line, parallel to which it is illegal to park._

_see RSA website, sorry cannot post link yet._


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2013)

I am asking about the stretch of road opposite the junction. 
There is no stop sign
There is no white line in the middle of the road. 


I have now looked at other similar t junctions.  
Where the road is wide enough, there are sometimes marked parking spaces, so it is clear to me now that the 5 m rule does not apply to this section of the road. 

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Jun 2013)

I stopped a Clamper driving by the junction just now and he said that cars were free to park there as the "5 m" rule only applied to the side of the road where the two roads met. 

He agreed that cars should not be parked there, but said he could do nothing about it. He recommended writing to the City Council, which I had already done.


----------

